# Log in or out



## Tweetybird (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey for some reason , I am being automatically logged out of TSF
like earlier I was submitting a new thread went to post boom said I wasnt logged in. What the heck is up with that.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Not sure about that one but I had to reset my password two or three time about two weeks ago cause it told my my pword wasnt right ...so I would getthe random one set it back to the one I used and it would work....next day same problem...for about three days???

Who knows ...gotta admitt overall good job DANRAK


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Is it just happening during posting a new message?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

It happens to me to from time to time, clear your browsers cookies or @ least the TSF cookie and then re-login ... sometimes cookies just go bad.


----------



## Tweetybird (Aug 13, 2002)

Thank yall very much, and yes Danrak it only happens when posting, but I wil try that and if that doesnt help I will get back with you on it.:tongue2:


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Never wanna let cookies cook to long they tend to burn....


----------



## jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

I've had that problem, also. Although was still listed as "Currently Active", I had to re-log in to post this message. 

Where is that "Invite another to join" link I saw earlier? Can't find it now. And for some reason I sometimes can't find the "log out" that is usually on the home page.


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Ya Its probably just a cookie problem!

It happens sometimes with me!

Especially with MSN Messenger!:angry2: 
WHY WHY?



I can also be because of the server.......when a user is inactive for a long time, it automatically logs out to increase functionality speed.......


----------



## Tweetybird (Aug 13, 2002)

Well Im glad Im not the only one with that problem, I was beginning to think that I was the cause of it.LOL


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

bcause otehrs are bhaving the problem doesnt mean your still not the cause kid:smooch: :smooch:


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

I had the same problem but it was my ZA blocking all the cookies...it was annoying because every time I go to post I had to log in..I just had to set cookie settings to medium and everything was ok again... hehe :tongue2:


----------



## angel (Sep 13, 2002)

This is still happening to me. I have talked to the evil webmaster  about it and did what he suggested but it is still doing it. Is it still happening to anyone else?


----------



## Tweetybird (Aug 13, 2002)

Yep Its still happening just not as often now. I think the TSF is doing it on purpose just to mess with us.LOL


----------

